# "Cupid Cichlid" Biotodoma cupido / Geophagus cupi



## Enoch (Jun 2, 2008)

I have read that the Cupid Cichlid is not strictly an eartheater, so to speak. However, I noticed some in the LFS and would like to pick some up if they'll fit the requirements that I have. I haven't really been able to find any information online and my grouchy LFS keeper is rarely of any actual help, so I need you guys to come to my rescue. :wink: 
My question concerns the feeding habits of these little guys. I know _what_ they eat, but I would like to know _how_ they eat. More or less, do they sift through the substrate for their food or swim around like little opportunists?


----------



## btate617 (Apr 24, 2008)

If you google Biotodoma cupido
1 of about 7360 pages comes up.

I would imagine they will sift the sand, since most like to put them in the earth eater group.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

They are in the eartheater/geophagine group. They will enjoy sand but seem to pick off the sand more like Rams (_Microgeophagus_) do than actually sift like _Satanoperca_ and _Geophagus_ do. Like geo's, you'd want to feed tiny sinking pellets. Their setup is really the same as the smaller geo species like Tapajos Orangeheads.


----------



## btate617 (Apr 24, 2008)

They are in the eartheater/geophagine group

Hopefully they will figure it out. Its like 'geophagus' brasiliensis.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Their eating habits should not be very diferent from Guianacara. I feed my Guianacara sinking pellets like tetra discus pellets and I feed a mix of small pleco wafers like tetra wafer mix. Don't feed to much pellets at a time and I suggest 2 smaller feeds a day for adults and up to 7 times a day for youngsters. Fish from the eartheater group need various foods and vegitable matter should be part of their diet. I feed them the small spirulina wafers and its an easy way of providing vegitable matter but you can also feed small parts of blanched zucchini. They also need some heavy foods like frozen bloodworms or artemis 2-4 times a week. Various foods is the way to go.


----------

